

Hacker News Browser/OS/Region Analytics Data - boazsender

Hi Y Combinator,
Could publish visitor analytics in aggregate for hackernews?<p>I'd love to see browser/version, operating system and geography by year and total to date.<p>This would be useful for those building software that targets this community.<p>Thank you for considering,<p>-Boaz
======
PanMan
Couldn't you get similar information (except the history) from any google
analytics for a page that was popular here? I would email some owners for
sites now in the top 10. Or submit your own page, with this goal, promising to
open the stats once you gathered them.

~~~
Toddward
<http://dd0t.com/static/hnstats.html>

I'll leave this up for the next week or so and publish the results next week
(if there's enough interest, of course).

~~~
Toddward
Results up here: <http://b.dd0t.com/post/15408032273/hn-user-demographics>

